# TIA coding



## 01104025 (Jun 7, 2013)

PFSH states the patient is suffering from TIA. he is continuing to have Asprin medication. Please help us in coding the correct ICD. (should we code 435.9 or V12.54)

PFSH states patient is suffering from CAD and continuing to have clopidorgel/asprin medication. please help us in coding for the correct ICD.


----------



## Tracy Johnson (Jun 7, 2013)

Code 435.9 states impending cerebrovascular accident, Intermittent cerebral ischemia and Tia. It sounds as if the patient could still be having issues with a recent TIA. If that is the case then I would go with 435.9. See if you can tell how recent. If it has been some time since TIA then go with the V12.54.

Tracy


----------



## 01104025 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Can you help us in coding for CAD in the above scenario...


----------

